# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  Κοτα δεν περπαταει καθολου

## Trix

Καλησπερα. Εχω ενα κοτετσι με 10 κοτες χωρις πετεινο. Η μια ξαφνικα εδω και 5 μερες σταματησε να περπαταει, δεν μπορει να πατησει καθολου το ενα της ποδι. Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αν ειναι σπασμενο, αλλά δε φαινεται να διαφερει απο το καλο της ποδι. Η κοτα τρωει και κακαριζει κανονικα, και δεν διαμαρτυρεται οταν της πειραζω το κουτσο ποδι. Δε μπορει να στηριχτει καθολου σ' αυτο, γιατι ακομα και τωρα που καθεται το χει απλωμενο και στηριζεται στη φτερουγα της. Τι μπορει να συμβαινει; Μπορω να σας παρω το ποδι της φωτογραφια, αν αυτο χρειαστει και μπορει να βοηθησει.

----------


## Giorgekid

Βαλε φωτογραφια να δουμε!!!!

----------


## Trix

Οριστε! Ελπιζω να βοηθησουν...

----------


## jk21

ειναι και το αλλο ποδι απο κατω ετσι τοσο πρησμενο; αν και λερωμενο ,για να δω που ειναι η εστια της μολυνσης ,το πουλακι πρεπει να εχει ποδοδερματιτιδα ( bumblefoot )


κατι τετοιο δηλαδη








υπαρχει και μια πιθανοτητα να εχει μπει κατι εντος του πελματος και να εχει δημιουργηθει φλεγμονη

θα σου προτεινα να παρεις hibitane υγρο απο τα φαρμακεια (εξηγησε τους και θα σου δωσουν το καταλληλο ) για να καθαριζεις και να απολυμαινεις το σημειο  ,μετα να εφαρμοζεις πρωι και βραδυ bactroban αλοιφη απο φαρμακειο και αυτη σε ολο το κεντρο του πελματος ( εκτος αν καθαρισεις και δεις ακριβως που ειναι η εστια της μολυνσης  ) και να δωσεις στο νερο του πουλιου ή στο στομα (αν πινουν και οι αλλες κοτες απο το ιδιο νερο ,θα της το δινεις στο στομα ) vibramycine σιροπι απο φαρμακειο .Αλλα θελω να την ζυγισεις για να βρεθει η δοσολογια .Αν στην εβδομαδα πανω δεν δεις καποια βελτιωση ,τοτε απευθυνεσαι σιγουρα σε πτηνιατρο ή και αμεσα αν ειναι εφικτο  

το πουλι τρωει κανονικα;

----------


## xarhs

μου ετυχε και μενα παρομοια περιπτωση. Μια κοτα ξαφνικα δεν περπαταγε. Ηταν μονιμα καθιστη και οταν περπαταγε κουτσαινε. 

Την αφησα και εγινε μονη της καλα σε λιγες μερες...  Αν ειναι καποιο χτυπημα το πιθανοτερο ειναι να επουλωθει μονο του.

----------


## Trix

Ναι, τρωει και γενναει τα αυγα της κανονικοτατα, απλα δεν κουνιεται καθολου. Θα προσπαθησω να καθαρισω το πελμα και θα ενημερωσω εδω. Η ποδοδερματιτιδα δηλαδη μπορει να κανει το πουλι να μην περπαταει καθολου; Εφοσον δηλαδη το προβλημα ειναι πιθανον δερματικο, αρα και εξωτερικο, φανταζομουν οτι κατι τετοιο το πολυ πολυ να την εκανε να κουτσαινει, οχι να μην μπορει ουτε να το στηριξει... Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες!

----------


## Trix

Αυτο ελπιζω και γω, αφου τρωει και γενναει κανονικα.

----------


## jk21

Δεν ειναι καθολου αθωα η ποδοδερματιτιδα και δεν ειναι κατι που μενει επιφανειακα .Ισως ηδη εχει προχωρησει και εσωτερικα .Αναλογα με το βαθμο προσβολης ,ειτε ειναι επιφανειακη και σε πουλια που δεν πατανε σε χωμα (πχ σε καναρινια σε καθαρες πατηθρες ) μπορει να περασει και με αλοιφη ,ειτε πιο βαθεια αλλα οχι πολυ (στα πρωτα εσωτερικα στρωματα του δερματος ) και συνηθως θελει και αντιβιωση στο νερο ,ειτε εχει προχωρησει αρκετα και πλησιαζει ακομα και το κοκκαλο και εκτος απο σιγουρη παροχη καταλληλης 100 % αντιβιωσης και μαλιστα με διαπιστωμενο το μικροβιο (υστερα απο ληψη ιστου ,καλλιεργειας και αντιβιογραμματος ) αλλα και επεμβαση απο πτηνιατρο ,για να μην φτασει στα κοκκαλα ή και στο αιμοποιητικο και εχουμε σηψαιμικα φαινομενα

----------


## Trix

> ειναι και το αλλο ποδι απο κατω ετσι τοσο πρησμενο; αν και λερωμενο ,για να δω που ειναι η εστια της μολυνσης ,το πουλακι πρεπει να εχει ποδοδερματιτιδα ( bumblefoot )
> 
> 
> κατι τετοιο δηλαδη
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Καθαρισα κατι λιγα απ' το ποδι, και μαλλον εχεις δικιο. Οι εικονες σου μοιαζουν πολυ με τις δικες μου. 


Στην τελευταια φωτογραφια εβγαλα το αλλο της ποδι το οποιο εχει τεραστια διαφορα απο το αλλο, που εχει πρηστει.

----------


## jk21

πρεπει να ειναι στο κεντρο του πελματος και προς τα κατω η εστια που μενει το μαυριδερο 

καθαριζεις οσο γινεται περισσοτερο με οξυζενε ,βαζες bactroban πρωι απογευμα αλοιφη απο φαρμακειο  και παιρνει vibramycine σιροπι αλλα μου λες βαρος για να βγαλω δοσολογια

----------


## Trix

> πρεπει να ειναι στο κεντρο του πελματος και προς τα κατω η εστια που μενει το μαυριδερο 
> 
> καθαριζεις οσο γινεται περισσοτερο με οξυζενε ,βαζες bactroban πρωι απογευμα αλοιφη απο φαρμακειο  και παιρνει vibramycine σιροπι αλλα μου λες βαρος για να βγαλω δοσολογια


Ευχαριστω πολυ για την αμεση απαντηση. Εχε υπ' οψιν οτι παταει μονιμως σε χωματα, οποτε οπως και να 'χει δεν θα διατηρειται το πελμα ιδιαιτερα καθαρο. Αρα μαλλον συμπεραινουμε οτι προκειται για ποδοδερματιτιδα;

----------


## jk21

ναι το ξεχασα ... αν μπορεις βαζε την αλοιφη και βαζε απο πανω καποιο τσιροτο (γαζα και λευκοπλαστ απο πανω ανθεκτικο υφασματινο ,οχι ναυλον )  και ας το λοιωνει στην πορεια 

δεν συμπαιρενουμε ... λεμε γνωμη .Ασφαλη συμπερασματα αν κατι δεν ειναι εξωφθαλμο ... μονο οι πραγματικοι γιατροι ! παντως το σημαδακι σε κεινο το σημειο ,δειχνει οτι ειτε ειναι ποδοδερματιτιδα ειτε απο εκει κατι εχει εισελθει εσωτερικα

----------


## Trix

> πρεπει να ειναι στο κεντρο του πελματος και προς τα κατω η εστια που μενει το μαυριδερο 
> 
> καθαριζεις οσο γινεται περισσοτερο με οξυζενε ,βαζες bactroban πρωι απογευμα αλοιφη απο φαρμακειο  και παιρνει vibramycine σιροπι αλλα μου λες βαρος για να βγαλω δοσολογια


Ευχαριστω πολυ για την αμεση απαντηση. Αρα μαλλον συμπεραινουμε οτι προκειται για ποδοδερματιτιδα; Σημειωνω επισης οτι το πουλι παταει συνεχεια σε χωματα, επομενως δεν ειναι πολυ ευκολο το πελμα να μενει καθαρο. Επισης, επειδη σημερα την κοιταξα καλυτερα, παρατηρησα οτι ειναι η πιο μεγαλοσωμη κοτα, σε σχεση με τις υπολοιπες. Ισως να παιζει κι αυτο καποιο ρολο;

----------


## jk21

> Επισης, επειδη σημερα την κοιταξα καλυτερα, παρατηρησα οτι ειναι η πιο μεγαλοσωμη κοτα, σε σχεση με τις υπολοιπες. Ισως να παιζει κι αυτο καποιο ρολο;


δεν νομιζω .για τα υπολοιπα ηδη σου απαντησα αν ειδες  ...

----------


## Trix

> δεν νομιζω .για τα υπολοιπα ηδη σου απαντησα αν ειδες  ...


Ωραια, ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια και τον χρονο σου. Θα δουμε τι μπορουμε να κανουμε...

----------


## kostas bird

Οι λογοι για τους οποιους μπορει μια κοτα να κουτσαινει ειναι πολλοι....για παραδειγμα:βαρος,ελλειψη αβεστιου,συχνο καβαλημα απο τον κοκορα το οποιο επιδεινωνεται σε σχεση με το βαρος της και τελος συχνο συμπτωμα κοτας το οποιο οφειλεται σε ολα τα παραπανω που ανεφερα κ.α οπου αν δεν το προλαβεις εξαρχης τα πραγματα γινονται πιο δυσκολα.Προσωπικη εμπειρια σε ολα αυτα επειδη ασχολουμαι και συγκεκριμενα την περιοδο Ιανουαριο με Μαρτιο το αντιμετωπισα αυτο με 3 κοτουλες μου.Αποψη μου:μην χρονοτριβεις για το τι μπορει να εχει η κοτα και απλα κανε το βημα να πας στον κτηνιατρο να σου τα πει απο κοντα η και ακομα αν χρειαστει να την πας εκει αν θελεις ζωντανη την κοτα......

----------


## Trix

> Οι λογοι για τους οποιους μπορει μια κοτα να κουτσαινει ειναι πολλοι....για παραδειγμα:βαρος,ελλειψη αβεστιου,συχνο καβαλημα απο τον κοκορα το οποιο επιδεινωνεται σε σχεση με το βαρος της και τελος συχνο συμπτωμα κοτας το οποιο οφειλεται σε ολα τα παραπανω που ανεφερα κ.α οπου αν δεν το προλαβεις εξαρχης τα πραγματα γινονται πιο δυσκολα.Προσωπικη εμπειρια σε ολα αυτα επειδη ασχολουμαι και συγκεκριμενα την περιοδο Ιανουαριο με Μαρτιο το αντιμετωπισα αυτο με 3 κοτουλες μου.Αποψη μου:μην χρονοτριβεις για το τι μπορει να εχει η κοτα και απλα κανε το βημα να πας στον κτηνιατρο να σου τα πει απο κοντα η και ακομα αν χρειαστει να την πας εκει αν θελεις ζωντανη την κοτα......








Οριστε η προοδος που εχουμε κανει μετα τις οδηγιες ειδικου! Περπαταμε σιγα σιγα, αν και ακομα δυσκολευομαστε λιγακι...  :Happy:  
Την τραβηξα βιντεο δελεαζοντας την να περπατησει για να φτασει να φαει ενα σαλιγκαρι.

----------


## jk21

να εχεις κοντα τροφη που να τρωει ευκολα και νερο .Να δουμε πως ειναι απο κατω μολις μπορεσεις

----------


## tzeni

καλησπέρα σας, έχω ακριβώς το ιδιο πρόβλημα με μια κοτούλα μου με το ένα ποδι της, είναι πολύ πρησμένο. τι δοσολογία να δώσω από το vibramycine? επίσης έχω προσέξει ότι γύρω από τον πισινό της περπατάνε καποια εντομα, δεν είναι ψύλοι, είναι καφε χρωμα και πολύ μικρά και γυρω από τον πισινό της υπήρχαν άσπρα κομμάτια κολλημένα στο κάθε πούπουλο, τα καθάρισα με ψαλιδάκι προχθές και έριξα ένα υγρο που μου είχε δωσει ενας κτηνίατρος για ψυλους αλλα δεν εγινε τιποτα, σημερα εχουν ξαναδημιουργησει στο ιδιο σημειο άσπρα κομματια..τι να κανω? γνωριζει κανεις κατι σχετικο?σας παρακαλω βοηθηστε με να τη σωσω

----------


## jk21

Τζενη θα ηθελα να δουμε και το οιδημα στο ποδι και αυτο που λες στην αμαρα της κοτας .Τα  εντομα ισως ειναι και ψειρα 

Βαλε φωτο  *Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum*

----------


## tzeni

φωτογραφια με το ποδαρακι της εχω , τα εντομα θα τα βγαλω αυριο 
http://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/...psbqbn1nn5.jpg

----------


## tzeni



----------


## jk21

Ωχ εχει εντονο προβλημα  ...  Λιγο δυσκολο να ξεμπλεξει ευκολα ,αλλα αν δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να πας σε κτηνιατρο ,τοτε παρε baytril απο κτηνιατρικα ή augmentin απο φαρμακεια (σπανια υπαρχει παρενεργεια αλλεργικου σοκ στους ανθρωπους σε αυτο το φαρμακο αλλα ειναι δραστικο για σταφυλοκοκκους που μαλλον εχει η κοτουλα )  και αλοιφη  ειτε bactroban ειτε fucidin

----------


## angelfarm

Θα ηθελα να μας πεις ηληκια ,σιτηρεσιο,στρωμνη και γενικα κατασταση κοτετσιου
Εχει καποιο αλλο οιδημα στο σωμα της ;
Ποσες μερες το εχει; τρωει κανονικα;

----------


## tzeni

η κοτουλα είναι περιπου 2 χρονων τρωει καλαμποκι και σιταρι και χορταράκια όταν τη βγαζω να βοσκησει, την εχω βγαλει από το κοτετσι και την εχω σε μια αποθηκουλα διπλα από το κοτετσι κατω εχει αχυρο η αποθηκη, και τρωει κανονικα, αυγα δε κανει, γενικα η συγκεκριμενη κοτουλα δεν εκανε αυγα συχνα, δε ξερω ποσο καιρο το εχει εγω η προσεξα τις τελευταιες μερες, εχει καποια εντομα πανω της και αυριο θα ανεβασω φωτογραφια, ποιο augmentin εννοεις?εχω στο ψυγειο augmentin 400, κανει?το ειχα ανοιξει όταν εδινα αντιβιωση στον γατο μου πριν ένα μηνα περιπου

----------


## tzeni

τι δοσολογια να δωσω από το augmentin?

----------


## angelfarm

η σταση του σωματος και η μερικη κατηφεια που δειχνει το πτηνο ισως να ειναι και λοιμωδης αρθροθυλακιτιδα ...
Παντως η αναφορα του κ Δημητρη για σταφυλοκοκκωση ισως να ειναι πιο πιθανη 
Μιας και συνανταται περισσοτερο .Δυσκολο να επιβιωση η κοτουλα σε αυτη την κατασταση της φωτο ....
Εγω θα προτεινα να γινει το κυριακατικο γευμα σου  ::  αλλα εαν θελεις να προσπαθησεις να τη σωσεις με πιθανοτητες κατω απο 50% μπορεις να δωσεις παρεντερικως κατω απο το δερμα στρεπτομυκινη 50-100 mg/kg σωματικου βαρους ή πενικιλλινη 100.000 IU/kg σ.β.
μπορεις και απο το στομα να χορηγησεις διαφορα αλλα οτι και να κανεις δυστυχως ......τα στελεχη του σταφυλοκοκου εχουν μεγαλη αντοχη στα αντιβιοτικα ....και χρειαζεται αντιβιογραμμα οπως ειπε και ο κ.Δημητρης .....

Αλλα επαναλαμβανω ...δυσκολα τα πραγματα

----------


## tzeni

δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να γινει γευμα, οποτε θα προσπαθήσω να τη σωσω, η σταση του σωματος είναι ετσι στη φωτο γιατι προσπαθει να φαει χορταράκια αλλα το ποδαρακι της την ενοχλεί, τι εννοεις παρεντερικως κατω από το δερμα?και που βρισκω αυτά τα φαρμακα?θελω να ζησει η κοτουλα.........βοηθειστε με γιατι δε μπορω να βρω γιατρο εδώ και δεν εχω αυτοκινητο να την παω σε κτηνιατρο..

----------


## tzeni

εάν αυτό δεν είναι σταφυλόκοκκος το augmentin θα βοηθησει?

----------


## angelfarm

καθε κτηνιατρικο φαρμακο θα το βρεις στο κτηνιατρειο
Αφου λοιπον θες  να προσπαθησεις να την σωσεις ,τοτε σκεψου οτι εσυ αν ειχες ενα τετοιο προβλημα θα σου ελεγες δεν εχω κοντα μου ιατρο και δεν εχω αυτοκινητο να παω να βρω ;;;;; 
Λιγο αντιφατικο ολο αυτο ετσι ;

----------


## tzeni

όχι και τοσο αν ησουν στη θεση μου να σου πω την αληθεια...

----------


## angelfarm

> τι εννοεις παρεντερικως κατω από το δερμα?


Εννοω υποδορΙα

----------


## tzeni

οκ εννοεις με ενεση σωστα??σε ποιο σημειο?στο ποδαρακι?

----------


## jk21

Τζενη ο Αγγελος εχει κοτουλες και εχει εμπειρια σε συγκεκριμενες ασθενειες ,που στις κοτες μονο θεωρητικα εγω γνωριζω ! Eννοει να γινει ενεση στην κοτουλα ,αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο μπορεις να την κανεις μονο σου .Η αληθεια ειναι οτι το φαρμακο περνα με καλυτερο τροπο 

για την ασθενεια που λεει (  infectious  synovitis  ) βρηκα αυτα στην πλεον εγκριτη κτηνιατρικου περιεχομενου ιστοσελιδα 
http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/po...synovitis.html


*Treatment, Control, and Prevention*The National Poultry Improvement Plan coordinates control and serology-based surveillance programs for _M synoviae_ similar to those for _M gallisepticum_.


Αν εχει αντιστοιχη αγωγη με το αλλο μυκοπλασμα το πιο γνωστο στα καναρινια gallisepticum ,τοτε το baytril (κτηνιατρικα ) ή το vibramycine (φαρμακειο ) ή το tylan (κτηνιατρικα ) ειναι καταλληλοτερα 

Αν ειναι σταφυλοκοκκος κανουν και αυτα ,αλλα καποιες φορες υπαρχουν και ανθεκτικα στελεχη 

αλλα για να σου λεει και τα αλλα ο Αγγελος προφανως το γνωριζει εκ πειρας

----------


## tzeni

οκ να δοκιμασω μια βδομαδα την αντιβιωση που μου ειπες με augmentin δλδ η vibramycin και αν δε κανει τιποτα τοτε να την παω σε γιατρο, θα χρειαστεί να μαζεψω χρηματα γιατι είμαι πολύ δυσκολα και να μεταφερω την κοτουλα με λεοφωρειο, ποσα ml να της δωσω αντιβιωση από το στομα?

----------


## jk21

Tζενη δεν γνωριζω ποιο ειναι το μικροβιο και σε ποιο φαρμακο ειναι λιγοτερο ανθεκτικο ...

καλυτερα να ξεκινησεις vibramycine αλλα θελω βαρος πουλιου για να σου πω ,αν δωσεις στο στομα .Σου στελνω με πμ δοσολογια για παροχη στο νερο .Αν το πουλι πινει κανονικο νερο ,θα το λαβει και απο κει 

Θα ειναι για το σκευασμα σε σιροπι που υπαρχει στα φαρμακεια .Οσο θα δινεις ,δεν πρεπει να της δινεις ασβεστιο σε ποσοτητα γιατι μειωνει την απορροφηση του φαρμακου .Αν δεν κανει αυγα ,οποτε δεν εχει μεγαλες απωλειες ασβεστιου ,ας το αποφευγες καμμια βδομαδα που θα δωσεις φαρμακο 

Βασικα αν ξερει ο Αγγελος και φαρμακο με τις ουσιες που ειπες ,που μπορεις να βρεις ευκολα , θα σου βρω δοσολογια για παραλληλη παροχη .Απλα στρεπτομυκινη ειδα σε φαρμακειο μονο ενεσιμη

----------


## tzeni

το ξερω και θα είναι δυσκολο να το κανω μονη μου σιγουρα, να δοκιμασω την αντιβιωση που λες, υποψιάζομαι πως είναι σαν την περιπτωση αυτή, δηλαδή ποδοδερματιτιδα αλλα δε το ανακαλυψα νωρίτερα και μαλλον χειροτερεψε, γιατι και η κοτουλα από κατω εχει κατι αντιστοιχο με τις φωτογραφιες που εχετε ανεβασει εδώ, είναι μαλλον πιο προχωρημενο, θα την παω στον γιατρο αν δεν αλλαξει κατι, αυριο θα ανεβασω και φωτογραφια με τα εντομα, οι υπολοιπες κοτες δεν εχουν εντομα παντως μονο εκεινη εχει.φανταζομαι ότι είναι γυρω στα 2 κιλα

----------


## angelfarm

......κ.Δημητρη ευτυχως δεν ειχα αντιμετωπισει προβληματα τετοια στα πτηνα μου 
απλα εχω αρκετα μεγαλη βιβλιογραφια πανω στην νοσοπαθολογια των πτηνων φαρμας και συνεχως διαβαζω ουτως ωστε σε περιπτωση προβληματος να πραξω αναλογα χωρις καθυστερηση ....γιατι η καθυστερηση ειναι ο,τι χειροτερο για την πληρη ιαση του ζωου ...(αυτο το γνωριζω εκ πειρας οσο αφορα τα προβατα ,εχωκαποια λιγα ημιαιμα λακον ,καθαροαιμα ασσαφ και φυλης λεσβου :-):-):-))

το πρωτο που αναφερα ως πιθανον προβλημα θα πρεπει να εχει και αλλη συμπτωματολογια που εδω δεν υπαρχει ,αρα μαλλον ειναι σταφυλοκοκκος...
Δεν ξερω στην Αθηνα που μπορει να βρει ,αλλα κανε ενα τηλ. σε καποιο κτηνιατρειο πες το προβλημα και ρωτησε αν υπαρχει το φαρμακο που θα σου συστησουν ετοιμοπαραδωτο...
Ααα επισης μελετωντας λιγο παραπανω και βλεποντας συνηθεστερα βακτηρια που δημιουργουν τετοια αποστηματα στο ποδι ..μπορει να ειναι και παστερελλα multocida..
Θα μπορουσες να δωσεις εκτος απο το baytril που καπου νομιζωτο αναφερε ο κ.Δημητρης και  adjusol tmp-sulfa ή cosumix plus ή tribrissen (ολα αυτα τα βαζεις στις καταλληλες δοσεις στο νερο για 4-5 μερες )

Η πληγη που εγινε στο πελμα εδωσε χωρο και εισχωρησε το βακτηριο...αρα αυτο που πρεπει να προσεξεις προληπτικα ειναι την υγειινη των χωρων διαβιωσης τους ....

----------


## tzeni

ο πισινος της κοτουλας, συγνωμη για τη φωτογραφια αλλα χρειαζομαι τη βοηθεια σας τα εντομα δε φαινονται, το χρωμα τους είναι ανοιχτο καφε, αυτά τα ασπρα τα ειχα καθαρισει προχθες και ηταν πολύ περισσοτερα, αλλα σημερα εγιναν ξανα ετσι, κανουν φωλια εκει?δε μπορω να καταλαβω, στο υπολοιπο σωμα της δεν εχει κατι τετοιο μονο εκει. 
δε μενω Αθηνα, μενω επαρχια

----------


## tzeni

> Tζενη δεν γνωριζω ποιο ειναι το μικροβιο και σε ποιο φαρμακο ειναι λιγοτερο ανθεκτικο ...
> 
> καλυτερα να ξεκινησεις vibramycine αλλα θελω βαρος πουλιου για να σου πω ,αν δωσεις στο στομα .Σου στελνω με πμ δοσολογια για παροχη στο νερο .Αν το πουλι πινει κανονικο νερο ,θα το λαβει και απο κει 
> 
> Θα ειναι για το σκευασμα σε σιροπι που υπαρχει στα φαρμακεια .Οσο θα δινεις ,δεν πρεπει να της δινεις ασβεστιο σε ποσοτητα γιατι μειωνει την απορροφηση του φαρμακου .Αν δεν κανει αυγα ,οποτε δεν εχει μεγαλες απωλειες ασβεστιου ,ας το αποφευγες καμμια βδομαδα που θα δωσεις φαρμακο 
> 
> Βασικα αν ξερει ο Αγγελος και φαρμακο με τις ουσιες που ειπες ,που μπορεις να βρεις ευκολα , θα σου βρω δοσολογια για παραλληλη παροχη .Απλα στρεπτομυκινη ειδα σε φαρμακειο μονο ενεσιμη


δε μπορω να σου απαντησω, εμφανίζεται το εξης: O/H jk21 έχει ξεπεράσει το μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο όριο αποθηκευμένων προσωπικών μηνυμάτων και δε μπορεί να δεχθεί νέα μηνύματα μέχρι να διαγράψει μερικά.

----------


## tzeni

το μονο που εχω σαν αντιβιωση είναι αυτό, υπαρχει περιπτωση να κανει? το απόγευμα θα παρω το vibramycin από το φαρμακειο και την αλοιφουλα, είναι 3.500kg η κοτουλα μηπως καλυτερα να της δωσω την αντιβιωση από το στομα ώστε να δρασει γρηγοροτερα? ποια είναι η δοσολογια?
αν δε δω μεσα στην εβδομαδα αυτή αποτέλεσμα θα την παω σε γιατρο

----------


## jk21

θα προτιμουσα vibramycin αλλα αν θες ξεκινα και αυτο .Απλα η δοξυκυκλινη ειναι πιο νεας γεννιας τετρακυκλινη απο την οξυτετρακυκλινη

----------


## tzeni

οκ τι δοσολογια αν θελω να της το δωσω από το στομα? ειδες την τελευταια φωτο που ανεβασα?

----------


## jk21

Τζενη στο νερο της με δεδομενο οτι εχει εντονο προβλημα θα σου ελεγα 4 γρ στο λιτρο αφου τα 2 γρ ειναι βαση του 10 mg ανα κιλο βαρους ζωου 

Αν ομως θες στο στομα ,πρεπει να ξερουμε το βαρος και οχι περιπου το βαρος ...  μπορει να γινει σημαντικο λαθος .Στο νερο της θα πιει αναλογα

----------


## tzeni

τη ζυγισα και είναι 3.5 κιλα

----------


## jk21

1 γρ φαρμακου εχει 51+38.5 mg συνολο απο τις δυο ουσιες (σχεδον 90 mg )

με δοσολογια 20 mg ανα κιλο σωματικου βαρους ,θες 70 mg ουσιων και θα το βρεις σε 0.78 γρ φαρμακου (πες 0.7 gr γιατι ετσι και αλλιως υπολιγιζουμε με ισχυρη δοση )

θα διαλυεις καλα σε λιγα ml νερου (πχ 10 ml νερου )  7 γρ φαρμακου (για να το μετρησεις σιγουρα σωστα ) και θα δωσεις απο αυτο το διαλυμα το 1/7 ογκομετρικα ( σχεδον 1.45 ml ) συνολικα καθε μερα (μπορεις να το χωρισεις και σε δυο δοσεις πρωι απογευμα το οποιο θεωρω καλυτερο )


αυτο στην αμαρα της δεν ξερω τι ειναι ,αλλα με υποπτευει για δερματοφυτιαση (μυκητιαση )

----------


## tzeni

ευχαριστω παρα πολύ, οι ψειρες στις κοτες πως είναι??αυτά που περπατάνε εκει και εχουν φτιαξει αυτά τα ασπρα κομματια μηπως είναι ψειρες?είναι το χρωμα τους ανοιχτο καφε?είναι πολύ μικρα παντως και όταν της καθαρισα τα ασπρα κομματια εκεινα ηταν μαζεμένα εκει, μηπως αυτά είναι αυγα??εχω απελπιστεί!

----------


## jk21

μαλλον χρειαζεσαι effipro ή frontline

----------


## tzeni

ευχαριστω παρα πολυ

----------


## angelfarm

Αυτο ειναι το dermanyssus gallinae 

Ornithonyssus silviarum

και τα δυο ειναι αιματοφαγα και μπορουν να δημιουργησουν πολλα προβληματα εσωτερικα του πτηνου....
Να μεταφερουν ιους και ασθενειες αρκετα σοβαρους τοσο για το πτηνο οσο και για τον ανθρωπο που θα ερθει σεαμεση  επαφη με αυτο...
Αρα παλι δεν καθυστερουμε και προχωραμε στην αντιμετωπιση που θα σου προτεινουν οι ΕΙΔΙΚΟΙ._(καθε τι που λεω δεν εχει καμμια βαση χωρις τη συμφωνη γνωμη καποιου κτηνιατρου)

το κατωθι φαρμακο ειναι για περισσοτερα πτηνα απλα το αναφερω για να βρισκεται στο θεμα ...(οι αμπουλες του κ.Δημητρη μαλλον θα κανουν δουλεια ,δεν γνωριζω πρακτικα για κανενα ουτε για αυτο που αναγραφω κατωθι)

carbaryl σε υδατικη αραιωση 1-2%(αναλογα την περιπτωση )ψεκαζουμαι 1lt σε 100 κοτες .
2-4%ψεκαζουμαι καθε τι που υπαρχει μεσα στο πτηνοτροφειο-κοτετσι.
Επαναλαμβανουμε το ιδιο μετα απο 5 μερες.

----------


## jk21

το effipro και το frontline ειναι μονο για πανω στο ζωο .οχι για τους χωρους .για αυτους ειναι αυτο που ειπες (την δοση δεν την ξερω για να την επιβεβαιωσω  , αλλα προφανως την ξερεις για να την δινεις ) αλλα και το icon της syrgenta αν η κοτα μεινει εκτος του χωρου που θα ψεκασθει ,για ενα 24ωρο

----------

